# Expiration Date On Hikari Gold



## pakman777 (Mar 11, 2010)

Im feed my mac hikari gold pellets and I noticed that there is a date on the bottom of the bag, which Im assuming is the expiration date. Mine have been expired for an year, can I still use them or should I just toss them?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I use them no matter how old or expired. But I am cheap lol I haven't had a issue yet. If you have the money I would be safe and buy a new bag. But I doubt it'll hurt to feed them the old pellets. This is strictly my opinion/experience though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If they have been sealed in their unopened package and are past the expiration date, I still use them. Once they are opened, I try to use em up within 6 months or so and then I toss em.


----------



## pakman777 (Mar 11, 2010)

I looked at the date again and on top it says "best before". Rather than spending money, I guess Im fine. The date states 2008 .11, Im assuming Novemeber/2008.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If they have been sealed in their unopened package and are past the expiration date, I still use them. Once they are opened, I try to use em up within 6 months or so and then I toss em.


send them to me. get as many together as you like and ill pay shipping on any "old" food.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck with the old food.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont think it will hurt the Ps but read that the vitamins go rancid; therefore the food becomes less and less nutritious to the Ps, becoming like a filler. Rather useless. Hikari advises not to place the food in the fridge but when I kept other fish I use to place the majority of the food in the fridge; it lasts longer that way.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the way I see it, most pellet and flake foods suck for n e fish! Check out the ingrediants, first 1 or 2 ingredients are always fish meal... or wheat gluton UGH! try omega 1 pellets/flakes they literally have more seafood than any other in their mix. I also use their veggie pellets for my sw fish and the first ingredient is nori or seaweed never buy hikari, even their $80 marine food has wheat as its first ingrediant!!! uch!


----------

